# Sony XPERIA Z sehr langsam



## msimpr (19. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen,

Mein Handy ein Sony XPERIA Z fährt sehr angsam hoch bis Whatsappnachrichten eingehen deueret es mindestens 3 Minuten und bis ich auf eine App drücken kann auch kann man den Vorgang irgendwie beschleunigen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Oktober 2013)

mal neu gestartet? mal auf werkseinstellungen gestellt?


----------



## Manni75 (19. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht ist es die sd karte, mal ohne testen


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Fährt langsam Hoch? Ähhm ... das ist völlig normal. Warum schaltest du dein Handy überhaupt aus? Meine Handys haben meist eine Uptime von mehreren Monaten (danach wird meist irgendwas am OS geändert ).


----------



## keinnick (19. Oktober 2013)

ushnok schrieb:


> Fährt langsam Hoch? Ähhm ... das ist völlig normal. Warum schaltest du dein Handy überhaupt aus? Meine Handys haben meist eine Uptime von mehreren Monaten (danach wird meist irgendwas am OS geändert ).



Warum denn nicht? Ich mache meins nachts auch aus. Und 3 Minuten bevor das Ding benutzbar ist, ist definitiv nicht normal.


----------



## ushnok (19. Oktober 2013)

Ganz einfach, überladene Oberfläche, Crapware, viele Apps installiert die eventuell direkt beim Boot Prozess eingreifen etc
Gibt viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Betschi (19. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst sonst mal die Crapware deaktivieren, sollte man auch mit einem nicht geflashten Xperia können via Einstellung > Apps > Alle


----------



## msimpr (19. Oktober 2013)

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------

